# Windows 10 Quirks



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

In Win 8.1 the sound volume keys would pop up a slider in full-screen apps, which was something I liked over Win 8, where this wouldn't happen. Now in win 10, like in 8, the volume slider doesn't pop up in full-screen apps.

The first time I played a game, I was informed by Windows of a "Game Bar" that was supposed to pop up in games and allow things like recording. Thus far, I've been unable to get the app to pop up by pressing Win-Alt-G.


----------



## No1Mportnt (Oct 12, 2012)

I get a volume slider pop up in Windows 10. It pops up in the upper left corner of the screen. Maybe I am missing your point.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The point is that the volume slider doesn't pop-up in full-screen apps like it did in Win 8.1. It does pop up in windowed apps. It's mildly annoying as I play a full-screen game and I like to see the slider when adjusting volume.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been playing full screen games on Windows 8.1 and never had the volume show in game.

I wonder if it was a bug on your 8.1 machine.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I've been playing full screen games on Windows 8.1 and never had the volume show in game.
> 
> I wonder if it was a bug on your 8.1 machine.


If it was a bug it was a nice one, LOL.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I found a new Win 10 quirk on my system. If I turn the monitor off the video won't come back on when I turn it back on. I get a weird "snowy" screen, like an old-timey television on a non-existent channel then nothing. The system must be then be re-booted to get any video back. Otherwise everything works great.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like its a driver issue. Download and reinstall the latest Windows 10 driver for your GPU.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If it's a driver issue then the newest AMD driver has a bug in it. Of course, this is a small one compared to others I've seen reported with other systems. This is just one more thing that didn't quite get worked out before the release of Win 10.

AMD drivers have always been a bit buggy. In Win 8.x I used to get a lot of the "display adapter has stopped responding and has been reset" errors. Thus far, in Win 10 I've not see _that _error at least. I've also not seen any of the weird Flash forum editing bugs where the edit box would not refresh when scrolling and thus fill up with copies of the text. Several people had that error with Win 8 and it never went away until late in Win 8.1. There also is the cursor error that causes the cursor to fragment in some games. I haven't seen that one yet either with Win 10.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I got the "display driver has stopped responding" when I did the upgrade. Last night I did a clean install of Win 10 and so far it hasn't happened.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

MPR said:


> If it's a driver issue then the newest AMD driver has a bug in it. Of course, this is a small one compared to others I've seen reported with other systems. This is just one more thing that didn't quite get worked out before the release of Win 10.
> 
> AMD drivers have always been a bit buggy. In Win 8.x I used to get a lot of the "display adapter has stopped responding and has been reset" errors. Thus far, in Win 10 I've not see _that _error at least. I've also not seen any of the weird Flash forum editing bugs where the edit box would not refresh when scrolling and thus fill up with copies of the text. Several people had that error with Win 8 and it never went away until late in Win 8.1. There also is the cursor error that causes the cursor to fragment in some games. I haven't seen that one yet either with Win 10.


Another good reason for not updating until near the end of the free upgrade period.


----------

